# DJ FIRE STARTER May Mix DnB/Dubstep Anthem rinse out !!!!!! FREE DOWNLOAD



## hitch420 (May 30, 2010)

This is my most recent mix. Its Starts off with some dnb anthems then about 30 mins through it changes into a dirty Dubstep mix. I hope everyone loves it !!!!!

its up for free download in full quality !!!!

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/may-mix-dnb-dubstep-rinse-out



Tracklisting 

1.Kindom - Spor 
>Are You Ready - Calyx 
2.Spacemonkey - Ed Rush & Optical 
3.Come Back Home - crystal ft. Netsky 
4.Electron - Nero 
5.Get ill - Ed Rush & Opitcal (Prolix Remix) 
6.Cybernetic Disorder - Nymfo 
7.Gangsta - Total Science + S.P.Y 
8.Delinquent - Inside Info 
9.Mindset - Camo & Crooked 
10.Artisan VIP - Lomax 
11.Dub Speicalist - Zen & Pysche 
12.Black Box - Mampi Swift 
13.Halogen - Spor 
14.Warehouse - Logistics 
15.Here i am - EZ Rollers (Basher VIP) 
16.Nosher - Total Science (Marky & S.P.Y Remix) 
17.Clover - Inside Info 
18.Numbers - John B (Camo & Crooked Remix) 
19.R U Ready - Drumsound & Bassline Smith (Album Mix) 
20.Sweet Shop - Doctor P 
21.I Know You Want Me - (Evol Intent Remix) 
22.Busted Crunk - Reso 
23.Roor - Flux Pavilion 
24.Say It - 9Nero Remix) 
25.Reasons - (Doctor P Remix) 
26.How Rude Flux Pavilion



My Other Mixes :

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/april-drum-bass-mix-3-deck

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/april-dubstep-mixtape

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/3-deck-work-out

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dnb-mixtape-30min

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dubstep-mini-mix

If You Take A listen to any of these mixes please Bump The Thread to keep it alive


----------



## hitch420 (Jun 12, 2010)

bump it up


----------

